# Problems meeting other vizslas



## Bailey13921 (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi everyone, I’ve not been able to find a thread to help with my query, hoping for some wisdom…
Bailey greets other dogs, if we allow by laying down, then, he’s very bouncy and his tail is wagging when they come in to sniff and say hello. He has a black lab mate who he plays with weekly, they get on fine both before and after the lab was castrated. He’s played with other dogs on the beach. 
BUT we’ve met two other male vizslas, one in a secure field and the other just to say hi when walking and both have been aggressive towards him after the initial hello. 
Bailey wasn’t being dominant at all either time, in fact in the field he was more submissive than usual.
He also returned to the breeder when he was 6 months and his dad didn’t get on with him either. 
Why are they not getting on? Bailey is 15 months now, he’s still intact. He’s 29kg, slender and tall, very tall. 
we would love him to go on a viz whizz or similar pack walk but I’m worried about the aggression towards him. Is this normal and do they sort it out between them, I don’t want things to escalate.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Most people that take their dogs to Viz Whiz walks, own dogs that get along with other dogs. 
I would not assume your dog is the problem. Some dogs just do not like puppy/teenage dogs.
To bad your not in my area. I’m sure Heifer would love to play with Bailey.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

when Miksa was around that age a lot of other dogs did not like him either, especially male dogs. so he got to play mostly with Bende and some very tolerant older female dogs of mostly mixed breeds. it passed, so just as @texasred mentioned, it could well be the adult males not tolerating the adolescent.


----------



## Pupmum99 (Jan 4, 2022)

I’m having the same issue at the minute - entire 15 month old male, loves other dogs but they just don’t love him. It can happen especially while they’re so hormonally charged!


----------



## Bailey13921 (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks everyone, I feel more settled knowing it’s not likely to be my boy! 
The dogs that have turned on him have been around his age, we met with one of his brothers, off lead in a secure field, I was really hopeful it could be a regular meet but nope, not yet any way!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I normally try to keep the dogs moving, if they are out with a new dog, or even a dog that they don’t see often. They might do a quick greeting, and then send mine off to run. This way they are around each other, but not on top of each other. It gives them time to familiarized with the other dog at a distance. During the run they might do a quick sniff, and then continue running.


----------

